# East Matty 10 lb. Speck



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Fish caught during winter months of 2008. Just thought I would post a pic of this nice fish. Fish went 30 1/2 in.

Josh Roy


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Nice fish. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fish~N~Dip (Dec 31, 2008)

Man what a HOG!!!!!


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

thats a pig..[nice pic


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Thats one big arse fish. Wish I could just hold one or have my picture taken with one. LOL.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks... it was the caught on the first cast of that evening fish that day. Go figure...

Josh Roy


----------



## Sweet Action (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice Pig!! Gotta Luv E.Matty.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

thats a bad mamba jamba. sheeeeet. nice fish!!


----------



## HEAT MISER (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice speck, congrats on the catch !


----------



## hoser76 (Oct 29, 2008)

very nice


----------



## oceankayaker84 (Dec 16, 2007)

Now there's a trophy trout!

Nice catch Josh, I need to start fishing with you more often.

- Jantzen


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Come on down Jantzen, we will put on em'! Hows work and everything else treating you?

Josh Roy


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

You just gonna stand there and grin, or do you have a fish story to go with it? 

Nice fish Ag! Keep it up! Seriously....let us know the story...I am sure we will like it!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Great fish, Bluewater.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Not much of a story to tell, just set up a good drift and was working a norton sand eel aggresively and she took it. Fish swam straight for the boat and made 2 good runs and next thing I knew she was smiling at me in the cooler!

Josh


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice fish. Way to go.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Hey Josh,
How are you doing? I will send you a pm with my # give me a call..
BTW Nice fish!


----------



## TRACERP (May 5, 2008)

Mount that pig!!!! Nice fish..


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Wow that is a pig. Paul brown told me an 11 already came out of Matty this winter.


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

She is on the wall right now. A guy by the name of David Turnage mounted it for me, he did a really nice job. I would recommend him to anyone with a trophy speck. His prices are very reasonable for his quality of work.

Josh


----------



## creolefish (Apr 29, 2006)

Would love to see a pic of the mount. Great catch.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

dayum


----------



## JohnnySea (Dec 11, 2006)

*hey josh/*

Hey Josh, did you go to Deer Park Schools...IF so, I'm pretty sure we went to Jr High together. Nice fish brotha, I gotta mount from Mr. Turnage as well.. not that big though..

Johnny


----------



## KrazyFish (Feb 25, 2008)

WOW, monster trout indeed,
Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2muchjuice (Dec 28, 2008)

That is an awesome fish congrats, cant wait to get me one that size if i ever get that lucky!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

BluewaterAg26 said:


> She is on the wall right now. A guy by the name of David Turnage mounted it for me, he did a really nice job. I would recommend him to anyone with a trophy speck. His prices are very reasonable for his quality of work.
> 
> Josh


Where is David Turnage located? Post a pic of the mount if you get a chance.


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

GREAT LOOKING FISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Did you keep fishing or go home.


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

Ok. That fish was caught in 08'. No more about. 
Yes, I am very jealous. LOL
Great fish brother. Make sure you send the pic of the mount. Be sure to include the bait you caught it with in the fishes mouth.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## 02txceta (Jul 29, 2008)

How long is it?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

02txceta said:


> How long is it?


he said 30 1/2 inches(above the pic,on the first post)


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

1st cast?! Wow!!! WTG!


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Nice catch Josh.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

wow nice fish


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Bayscout22 said:


> Where is David Turnage located? Post a pic of the mount if you get a chance.


Here is Davids contact info: Bass and Bay taxidermist 
979 865 8646 He is in Beeville but he comes to Houston all the time and will meet you to pick up your fish. He did my trout and it looks great.


----------



## FishingJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Can't wait to put one of those on MY wall!!


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

I will get a pic of my speck this week, I will say it looks awesome. I had David mount it with the mouth open and gills flared out, it is big enough to put a 40 0z. beer bottle in!

Thanks for all the replies, I have been on 2cool for awhile as *DejaBlu*, but I forgot my password so I created a new screen name... works for me.

Josh Roy


----------



## beach (Jun 15, 2004)

I can't agree more with Josh, David Turnage does a great job. He did a replica for me on a 30" trout I caught in Baffin. I ask for a reverse turn and David nailed it just right.


----------



## rohn jamsour (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job man, what a catch


----------

